# Merchant Navy discharge number ?



## Steamship24 (Feb 28, 2020)

I had a question that I am hope can be answered easily by the members that are much more knowledgable than myself.
In the Merchant Navy during the war years would a seafarer have a single unique discharge number, that stayed with them regardless of what ships they served on. Is it ever possible that they would have different discharge numbers ?? 
How is this term used, as I confuse it with "discharged".

One other question what exactly is the Seaman’s National, (Branch London) number.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
A seaman will usually have only one discharge book number and retain that number throughout his time in the MN. It is possible though for a seaman to have more than one number for various reasons but usually the old number would be cancelled. So if searching for someone in the records it is possible to find two numbers. If you need help with searching someone please feel free to ask.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The number of the Discharge Book would remain for the seafarers life, might be like R899942. If you needed a new book the number would stay the same. From 1970 or 1971 new entrants started with UK instead the old 'R'.

When joining a ship the ship's detail, name, Official Number, GRT, NRT. If for an engineer the HP would be indicated. Date of ENGAGEMENT and DISCHARGE. Description of Voyage, Copy of Character, Signature of Master.

The old books were known: SEAMAN's RECORD BOOK AND CERTIFICATES OF DISCHARGE.

The new books are: SEAMAN'S DISCHARGE BOOK.


Stephen


EDIT: Note. If you needed a new Discharge Book... your original number would remain the same. Hugh, I can't think why someone would require number. Might well happy, but I just can't think when it might happen.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

More....

Before WW2 the books were called the Board of Trade's CONTINUOUS CERTIFCATE OF DISCHARGE. Dark blue, a bit like old dark blue passports. For economy, the books were less robust and were in pale blue colour. 

In the 1950s the books were hard backed and were a medium grey colour. In the 1970s I believe the new UK books were deeper blue colour.

Stephen


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

#4 . Looking at my own two discharge books one issued 1966 the other 1975 and my wife's late uncle's replacement issued in 1915 the original lost with the sinking of the MARQUETTE the same year. His was issued by the Board of Trade my 1966 was issued by the Ministry of Transport and 1975 by Department of Trade and Industry. What does it come under now?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bill Morrison said:


> #4 . ...... His was issued by the Board of Trade my 1966 was issued by the Ministry of Transport and 1975 by Department of Trade and Industry. What does it come under now?


MCA? - They are in charge and hand out the C'soC (STCW95).


----------



## Steamship24 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks very much everyone for your information, things are a bit clearer now. trying to find out a bit more about my father, R201181 I received one "pouch" after ordering at the NationalArchives with engagement and discharge from one ship in 1939, I was expecting more as I have some information from 1945 onwards. What do you recommend as the best search site, after going through the great page on useful search sites, I was having some problems with broken links.
Thanks again for all your helpful information.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Steamship24 said:


> . What do you recommend as the best search site, after going through the great page on useful search sites,.



Ships Nostalgia. Of course!!!! 

Stephen


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is your father's medal file: BT 395/1/37329 You can download it for £3.50

You appear to have his pouch but not all seamen's records are available online. You need to obtain his CRS 10 which is his record from Jan, 1941 onwards. I will point you to that file later when I have time.
For Stephen - there are plenty of examples of duplicate Dis A. numbers within the seamen's records especially the Fourth Register of Seamen 1918 - 1941. If a seaman had previously served in the MN and a while later decided to join again he may have had two numbers if the first was not cancelled by the BoT. When the original was discovered it was cancelled in favour of the new one There are other reasons too especially if the man did not admit that he had previous service or if he used an alias to join again etc etc.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Steamship24 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi Hugh.
Thanks for your message, I had forgotten to mentioned that I already had downloaded his medal file, which was one of the reasons it seemed that the pouch did not have all his records. Thanks so much for looking at that, look forward to your pointers on obtaining the CRS 10 file, when you have time. 
All the very best. Antony


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Here is your father's medal file: [URL="
> For Stephen - there are plenty of examples of duplicate Dis A. numbers within the seamen's records especially the Fourth Register of Seamen 1918 - 1941. If a seaman had previously served in the MN and a while later decided to join again he may have had two numbers if the first was not cancelled by the BoT. When the original was discovered it was cancelled in favour of the new one There are other reasons too especially if the man did not admit that he had previous service or if he used an alias to join again etc etc.
> Regards
> Hugh


Thanks Hugh.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> More....
> 
> Before WW2 the books were called the Board of Trade's CONTINUOUS CERTIFCATE OF DISCHARGE. Dark blue, a bit like old dark blue passports. For economy, the books were less robust and were in pale blue colour.
> 
> ...


In Port Adelaide there is a pub with a small display of nautical memorabilia. Think it might be the Port Anchor Hotel, but not sure. They have a replacement discharge book issued to a female crewmember survivor of the Titanic. I was surprised to see that it looked pretty much the same as my first one.

John T


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> In Port Adelaide there is a pub with a small display of nautical memorabilia. Think it might be the Port Anchor Hotel, but not sure. They have a replacement discharge book issued to a female crewmember survivor of the Titanic. I was surprised to see that it looked pretty much the same as my first one.
> 
> John T



I went a couple of times. Excellent little museum.

Can't remember of I saw this item. Do you know the name of the Titanic crewmember? Might have been stewardess or nurse.

Stephen


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> I went a couple of times. Excellent little museum.
> 
> Can't remember of I saw this item. Do you know the name of the Titanic crewmember? Might have been stewardess or nurse.
> 
> Stephen


This place isn't actually a museum, it's one of the gentrified pubs in Port Adelaide, pretty big place - I think it's called the Port Anchor. There are a few items, including the Discharge book, in a glass case. The book belonged to a sterwardess and was a replacement after she was rescued. She must have gone back to sea. I did contact the manager once, out of curiosity, to find out her name so I could look her up - I wondered if she'd wound up in Australia. He told me but I've forgotten it now and have lost his email due to computer changes. It would be interesting to get hold of it and read the entries, assuming it's still there. 

Used to be pretty good food in the pub too!

John T

John T


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> This place isn't actually a museum, it's one of the gentrified pubs in Port Adelaide, pretty big place - I think it's called the Port Anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> John T


 John,

Apologies. I was mixing ports. I was thinking the small museum near the dock in Dunedin!

Anyhow, I know some Titanic 'buffs' and it should be easy to find the name.... or will try the Titanic Historical Society.

Stephen


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Stephen J. Card said:


> John,
> 
> Apologies. I was mixing ports. I was thinking the small museum near the dock in Dunedin!
> 
> ...


Kate Gold

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10042


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Antony,
Re your father's CRS 10, It should be held at TNA Kew in piece *BT 382/680 *
This file should detail all his ships from Jan, 1941 including dates and ports of engagement and discharge. The file is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Hugh how do I access my records for my time on British ships as having tried but ended up going round in circles?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Lakercapt,
The Fifth Register of Seamen (1941 - 1972) stopped in 1972
1973 - 1999 No records kept
1999 - Present - Registry of Shipping & Seamen, Cardiff.

You should have a CRS 10 at Kew and possibly a seaman's pouch covering when you joined the service up until 1972. If you can give me your name, date and place of birth I will check for you?

Send a private message if you prefer.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello lakercapt,
All things being equal, I will be visiting The National Archive in the next two or three weeks.
If you wish, I will take a look for you.
In addition to the information Hugh has asked for it would be useful if you could supply your Dis A number.

Anthony
This invitation is also extended to you. I take it that details concerning your dad on the Medal file posted by Hugh are correct.

regards
Roger


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

makko said:


> MCA? - They are in charge and hand out the C'soC (STCW95).


Thanks for the info. (Thumb)

Bill


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Dear All,
I have opened a new thread with a link to Mrs. Jane Kate Coulson Gold. It is quite an interesting read.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> John,
> 
> Apologies. I was mixing ports. I was thinking the small museum near the dock in Dunedin!
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen. I just saw another post naming the lady as Kate Gold, pretty sure that's correct, sounds very familiar.

I'm guessing the museum at Dunedin would be something to do with Captain Scott at Port Chalmers (he sailed from there to the Antarctic). Either that or the pub Chicks at almost the end of the wharf - there have been a few nautical relics passed through there!

John T


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Roger and Hugh I sent you both PM. 
Hope you receive it OK.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning lakercapt.
Yes both Hugh and myself have recieved your PM's. Leave it with me. I am booked to visit on 24/03/2020.I will do my very best to find your MN records.
regards
Roger


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, Roger I appreciate your efforts as I tried and ended up going in circles (not Great!) and become frustrated. Course my Hi-speed internet is abysmally slow which does not help.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

What is a CRS 10? can you please expand? tks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

A CRS 10 is effectively a shore side clerical record of a merchant seaman's service. The series covers the period 1941 until 1972. The records are held at TNA Kew in series BT 382. The detail recorded is similar to a seaman's discharge book. The records are not available online so will require a visit or a researcher to obtain.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

*Crs 10*

Many thanks Hugh much appreciated. Rgds Gordon


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello lakercapt,
> All things being equal, I will be visiting The National Archive in the next two or three weeks.
> If you wish, I will take a look for you.
> In addition to the information Hugh has asked for it would be useful if you could supply your Dis A number.
> ...


Hello all,
The National Archives at Kew and NMM Greenwich have closed their doors as of today due to the Corona virus crisis.
No worries. I will take a look for you when the emergency is concluded. Take care.

regards
Roger


----------



## Steamship24 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi Roger
Thanks for your message, I fully understand that the archive would be closed, everything here over the water is now closed. Please stay safe and well. Look forward to a better time soon.
All the best Antony


----------

